# Triple Boot sur MacBook



## crazy_c0vv (8 Décembre 2011)

Hello !

Je possède un Macbook de 13" sur lequel j'utilise Lion et Windows 7 (pas souvent mais ça peut arriver). 

J'aimerais y ajouter Ubuntu ou Kubuntu pour arriver à un triple boot. 

Je pensais procéder ainsi :

- Réduction de la partition bootcamp avec l'utilitaire de disque
- Installation de Refit sur le Mac
- Boot sur le DVD de (K)Ubuntu
- Install de Linux sur une seule partition (pas de /home à priori) mais avec quand même un SWAP

Est-ce que ça peut marcher ? Je précise que j'ai une Time Capsule donc mon Mac est sauvegardé, et même doublement car j'ai aussi un disque externe que je laisse au travail avec une sauvegarde Time Machine.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Jerome_C (8 Décembre 2011)

y'a ça, très détaillé mais pas récent.

Moi j'essaye de faire un dual boot avec juste linux et pas windows, install depuis une clé USB (je veux pas graver : j'ai pas de support gravable et vraiment pas envie d'en acheter, ça fait 5 ans que je suis sous Mac et j'ai jamais RIEN gravé) mais pour le moment fail : j'ai mis refit et il voit ma clé, je vois le tout 1er menu d'install mais après black screen.

J'ai lu dans d'autres topics qu'il serait possible de passer par bootcamp aussi ? à suivre.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (8 Décembre 2011)

Il me semble que Bootcamp n'est pas la meilleure solution pour Linux.

Vaut mieux créer une partition et utiliser refit d'après ce que j'ai compris.


----------



## Jerome_C (10 Décembre 2011)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Il me semble que Bootcamp n'est pas la meilleure solution pour Linux.
> 
> Vaut mieux créer une partition et utiliser refit d'après ce que j'ai compris.


C'est ce que j'ai tenté, refit reconnait ma cle netbootin et j'arrive à un moche (rassurant) menu proposant un install du ubuntu que j'ai mis dedans, puis je lance l'option et c'est l'ecran noir... apres un louche bandeau jaune qui disparait, ça sent la carte graphique qui est pas reconnue...


----------



## daywalker69 (13 Janvier 2012)

Regardes un peu ici, ça m'a l'air très bien fait: 

http://market.inattendu.org/article.php3?id_article=44


----------



## Jerome_C (15 Janvier 2012)

Après beaucoup d'échecs j'ai abandonné, en fait la carte graphique Radéon de mon imac est tellement pas supportée et y'a tellement pas de driver que c'est même pas la peine... le mieux que j'ai réussi c'est installer un ubuntu en ligne de commande, mais j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête avec ça, quand j'avais la 20aine la ligne de commande je pouvais m'en satisfaire, mais en vieillissant on devient paresseux


----------

